# Vote for ACB MVP and All-ACB Team



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Now you can vote for the MVP and the All-ACB Team at http://mvp.acb.com 

The MVP Candidates are:

Elmer *Bennett* from Real Madrid
Dejan *Bodiroga* from FC Barcelona
Louis *Bullock* from Unicaja Malaga
Marcus *Goree* from Auna Gran Canaria
Arvydas *Macijauskas* from Tau Baskonia
Andres *Nocioni* from Tau Baskonia
Felipe *Reyes* from Adecco Estudiantes
Antoine *Rigaudeau* from Pamesa Valencia
Lou *Roe* from Etosa Alicante
Luis *Scola* from Tau Baskonia

...3 players from Tau  and only one Spaniard, F.Reyes :heart: 

I'll vote for Nocioni, since he's the best player of the best team, Bodiroga hasn't played at his best. Other player that could win it is Elmer Bennett, but I don't think an American will win this year.

My team was:

PG - Bennett
SG - Bodiroga
SF - Nocioni
PF - Scola
C - Brent Scott  supporting the hometown star....


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

Isn't Bodiroga SF?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> Isn't Bodiroga SF?


For me, he's a SG/SF, anyway I had to select two wing players, and Nocioni is more a 3


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> My team was:
> 
> ...


I didnt select Bennett as PG. He has stats, but he stucked in my mind as a very selfish player from 00-01 Euroleague final series vs Virtus Bologna and from that time I cant stand him. So my choice was Louis Bullock, simply because I havent seen other guys this season 

SG - no question Arvydas Macijauskas (also as MVP of the season) :yes:

SF - I voted for Rigaudeau. Hes just awesome. Though I agree that Nocioni is more worth this position, but Rigaudeau killed my team Zalgiris twice this season with so style...

PF - Luis Scola

C - Brent Scott... didnt know for whom to vote, so I helped AMR's boy


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vote for ACB MVP and All-ACB Team*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt select Bennett as PG. He has stats, but he stucked in my mind as a very selfish player from 00-01 Euroleague final series vs Virtus Bologna and from that time I cant stand him. So my choice was Louis Bullock, simply because I havent seen other guys this season
> ...


Bullock is more selfish than Bennett, he's an undersized SG, and Bennett isn't so selfish, he's done some 10 assists games..
I'd select Macas to the team, but I thought 3 Tau players would be too much, and also Bodiroga deserves some recognition..

I really like your pick for center :yes: 









The Amare Stoudamire of Spain :laugh:


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

MVP *Arvydas Macijauskas* 


PG *Elmer Bennett* 
SG *Arvydas Macijauskas* 
SF *Dejan Bodiroga* 
PF *Luis Scola* 
C *Dejan Tomasevic*


----------

